# How do you rate these cities?



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

^^You are one sad fellow.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

xantarcx said:


> United States
> 
> Denver: 8
> Minneapolis: 10
> ...


 :laugh: If I had a nickel for everytime I heard someone say Eau Claire and La Crosse was better than Milwaukee.....I would have 5 cents.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

I have some major cities around the world. How do you rate these cities using the scale of 1 to 10, 10 being the best (skyline & overall development)?

overall development, you mean new projects and constructions or already existing infrastructures and living conditions etc?

anyways...

Americas:
Toronto-9
New York-10
Chicago-7
Los Angeles-5
Mexico City-4
Sao Paulo-4
Rio de Janeiro-2
Buenos Aires-3
Bogota-1

Oceania:
Sydney-8

Asia:
Tokyo-10
Osaka-8
Seoul-8
Beijing-8
Shanghai-8
Hong Kong-10
Singapore-9
Bangkok-7
Kuala Lumpur-7
Jakarta-6
Manila-6
New Dehli-5
Calcutta-2
Bombay-5
Karachi-2
Tehran-3
Dubai-10
Riyadh-3
Tel Aviv-3

Europe:
Moscow-6
Frankfurt-8
Prague-10 (not much development, but i like this city!)
Zurich-10 (super rich...)
Paris-10 (oh well...)
Athens-10 (damn..another great city without much development)
Istanbul-10 (see above)
Amsterdam-10 (shit i have to rate 10)
London-10 (damn another one...)
Madrid-10 (man i love Europe...)
Rome-10 (god....)

Africa:
Cairo-9 (nice arabic architecture)
Lagos-2
Johannesburg-4


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

xantarcx said:


> I rate these cities:
> 
> Canada:
> 
> ...


Wow, I think this guy is serious? If u rate Mississauga the same as Toronto, I would drive 70 hours just to slap you. and the rest makes me sick...

If it's a joke? It still made me sick, man, every joke has it's limit


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Sen said:


> Prague-10 (not much development, but i like this city!)



Me too.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, Sen, I know this is a big site... but 2,400 post, you live in North York, and I've never seen you?


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

JayeTheOnly said:


> Wow, I think this guy is serious? If u rate Mississauga the same as Toronto, I would drive 70 hours just to slap you. and the rest makes me sick...
> 
> If it's a joke? It still made me sick, man, every joke has it's limit


the guy rated a place called "Flin Flon" better than Toronto. That should raise a couple red flags.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

The Hell? FlinFlon?


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Kalispell, Montana better than Berlin too. Wow.


----------



## white (Sep 17, 2005)

Im only rating cities that Ive read and or seen enough pictures of to make a judgement. I added a few.

Criteria overall developments/ skyline beauty/ wow factor

North America: 6.5

New York City: 10
Los Angeles: 5.5
Chicago: 9.5
Toronto: 9
San Francisco: 10
Vancouver: 8.25
Montreal: 9.25
Boston: 8.5
Miami: 9
Philadelphia: 9.5
Houston: 7.5
Seattle: 8.75
Las Vegas: 3
San Diego: 8
Portland: 8.25
Calgary: 8
Milwaukee: 7.25


Central America/Mexico/South America: 6.5

Mexico City: 8.5
Monterrey: 
Guadalajara
Panama City: 8.5
Buenos Aires: 9
Sao Paolo: 8
Caracas:
Santiago:
Lima: 7


Europe: 7.75

London: 10 (I need to visit)
Manchester: 8.5 (need to visit as well)
Paris:9.75
Madrid:9.5
Barcelona:9
Lisboa:
Milan: 8
Rome: 7.75
Vienna: 5
Frankfurt: 6
Berlin: 8.75
Prague:
Moscow: 8
Zurich:
Amsterdam: 9.5
Warsaw: 10 (need to get to)
Helsinki:
Stolkholm:7
St. Petersburg
Istanbul: 9
Athens: 7.75


East Asia: 8.25

Tokyo: 10
Yokohoma: 
Nagoya:
Osaka:
Seoul: 10
Busan:
beijing: 6
Shanghai:6
Hong Kong 11:
Guangzhou: 6
Shenzhen:
Chongqing
Taipei: 8.75
Kaoishiung:


South East Asia/South Asia: 7

Singapore: 8.75
Saigon:
Hanoi:
Manila:
Cebu:
Kuala Lumpur: 8.5
Jakarta:
Bangkok: 7.25
Chiang Mai:
Bombay: 8.25
Calcutta:
New Delhi:
Karachi


Middle East: 5.5

Dubai: 9.5 (sorry it just looks so cool)
Abu Dhabi:7
Riyadh:6.5
Tehran:6
Tel Aviv:7.75
Bahrain:
Doha (qatar):


Africa: 5.5

Cairo: 5
Capetown: 7.75
Jo'borg: 6.25
Lagos:6 (looks cool)
Nairobi:


Oceania: 7.25

Sydney:9.5
Melbourne: 8.75
Brisbane: 8
Auckland:8
Gold Coast City: 8.75
Perth:7.75

There you have it my official opinion!


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

white said:


> Im only rating cities that Ive read and or seen enough pictures of to make a judgement. I added a few.
> 
> Criteria overall developments/ skyline beauty/ wow factor
> 
> ...



Wow you sure know LOTs of cities


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Cities I don't know personally or by pics and articles I gave a ? I tried to vote a mix of setting, old and new architecture, cultural life, shopping facilities and places of interests - I also included some more places that are famous or big enough to vote for:

North America:

New York City: 10
Los Angeles: 3
Chicago: 7
Toronto: 6
San Francisco: 8
Vancouver: 9
Montreal: 6
Boston: 9
Miami: 2
Philadelphia: 5
Houston: 3
Seattle: 5
Las Vegas: ? Impossible - horrible kitch and artificial world, but impressive



Central America/Mexico/South America:

Mexico City: 6
Monterrey: 3
Guadalajara: ?
Panama City: 5
Buenos Aires: 8
Sao Paulo: 9
RIO: 8
Caracas: 5
Santiago: 8
Lima: 3
BOGOTA :master: !!!! 5


Europe:

London: 10.5 !
Manchester: 3
Paris: 9
Madrid: 5
Barcelona: 10
Lisboa: 7
Milan: 3
Rome: 9.5
VENICE: 9
FIRENZE: 5
Vienna: 8
Frankfurt: 4
Berlin: 7
HAMBURG: 8
Prague: 7
Moscow: 6
Zurich: 7
Amsterdam: 6
Warsaw: 3
Helsinki: 7
COPENHAGEN: 7
OSLO: 5
Stokholm: 6
St. Petersburg: 5
Istanbul: 8
Athens: 2


East Asia:

Tokyo: 6
Yokohoma: ?
Nagoya: ?
Osaka: 3
Seoul: 4
Busan: ?
beijing: 7
Shanghai: 8
Hong Kong: 10
Guangzhou: 6
Shenzhen: 4
Chongqing: 3
Taipei: 2
Kaoishiung: ?


South East Asia/South Asia:

Singapore: 4
Saigon: 3
Hanoi: 2
Manila: 4
Cebu: ?
Kuala Lumpur: 6
Jakarta: 4
Bangkok: 7
Chiang Mai: ?
Bombay: 4
Calcutta: 2
New Delhi: 4 you mean Delhi generally? 
Karachi: ?


Middle East:

Dubai: 5
Abu Dhabi: 4
Riyadh: ?
Tehran: 3
Tel Aviv: 4
Bahrain: ?
Doha (qatar): ?


Africa:

Cairo: 6
Capetown: 8
Jo'borg: 2
Lagos: 1
Nairobi: 2


Oceania:

Sydney: 7
Melbourne: 5
Brisbane: 4
Auckland: 5
Gold Coast City: 3
Perth: ?


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

Americas:
Toronto 6
New York 9
Chicago 5
Los Angeles 8
Mexico City 6
Sao Paulo 6
Rio de Janeiro 6
Buenos Aires 6
Bogota 3

Oceania:
Sydney 10
Melbourne 7
Gold Coast 9

Asia:
Tokyo 8
Osaka 9
Seoul 10
Beijing 6
Shanghai 9
Hong Kong 9
Singapore 10
Bangkok 7
Kuala Lumpur 7
Jakarta 7
Manila 7
New Dehli 4
Calcutta 4
Bombay 4
Karachi 3
Tehran 2
Dubai 8
Riyadh 6
Tel Aviv 8

Europe:
Moscow 5
Frankfurt 7
Prague 10
Zurich 7
Paris 10
Athens 8
Istanbul 8
Amsterdam 9
London 8
Madrid 10
Rome 9

Africa:
Cairo 2
Lagos 2
Johannesburg 8


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Americas:
Toronto 8
New York 9
Chicago 9
Los Angeles 8
Mexico City 6
Sao Paulo 7
Rio de Janeiro 6
Buenos Aires 8
Bogota7

Oceania:
Sydney 8

Asia:
Tokyo 9
Osaka 8
Seoul 8
Beijing 7
Shanghai 7
Hong Kong 9
Singapore 8
Bangkok 7
Kuala Lumpur 7
Jakarta 6
Manila 7
New Dehli 6
Calcutta 6
Bombay 6
Karachi 5
Tehran 5
Dubai 7
Riyadh 5
Tel Aviv 7

Europe:
Moscow 6
Frankfurt 8
Prague 7
Zurich 8
Paris 9
Athens 7
Istanbul 7
Amsterdam 8
London 9
Madrid 8
Rome 8

Africa:
Cairo 6
Lagos 5
Johannesburg 7


----------



## white (Sep 17, 2005)

dhuwman said:


> Wow you sure know LOTs of cities


??? No more than the rest.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

unoh said:


> Me too.


Prague is becoming the most fimled city in Europe I think.

It seems to be very cheap, maybe the goverment subsidises the movie industrie?

For example, a fiend of mine played in a swiss comercial that was completely shoot in Prague while having only indoor scenes that have nothing to do with the city. Also the scenes playing in Zürich in "the bourne identity" have been shot in Prague.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Prague is cheap to film in and less bureaucratic than western European cities it has to represent. Also because of the historical and modern buildings of all styles neighbourhoods can be taken as a stage for Vienna, Salzburg, Zurich, Munich etc. Same that the US film industry makes with Toronto or Montreal: a lot of scenes that take place in NY, Philly or Chicago are filmed there nowadays.

For TV commercials: have you realized how much Sao Paulo is represented in international but also German and Swiss advertizements?! Just take a closer look at some "big city backgrounds"


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

JayeTheOnly said:


> Wow, I think this guy is serious?


My rating is just expressing my impression about a particular town or city.

Generally I prefer cities that are modern, developed, friendly and relaxed. Not necessary has good nightlife or malls, but it has to make me impressed. And, I love modern-designed skyscrapers, also nice natural settings, but I do not quite impressed of those commieblocks or slums(Except those slums look nice and special--- like those cute little town in Western Pennsylvania)

My impression of NYC.

Skyline: 10
Economy: 10
Lifestyle: 6
Others: 6
Overall: 8

Hong Kong

Skyline: 10
Economy: 9
Lifestyle: 4
Others: 5
Overall: 7

Montreal

Skyline: 9
Economy: 8
Lifestyle: 7
Others: 8
Overall: 8

Boston

Skyline: 10
Economy: 10
Lifestyle: 9
Others: 10
Overall : 10

Minneapolis

Skyline: 10
Economy: 10
Lifestyle: 9
Others: 10
Overall: 10

Flin Flon

Natural Settings: 10
Lifestyle: 9
Others: 10
Overall: 10

(It could be unfair, but how could you compare these small towns in the size of skyline, economy with those large cities?)

Moscow:

Skyline: 6
Economy: 3
Lifestyle: 1
Others: 1
Overall: 2


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Americas:*

Toronto: 8
New York: 9
Chicago: 9
Los Angeles: 8.5
Mexico City: 7.5
Sao Paulo: 7
Rio de Janeiro: 8
Buenos Aires: 8.5
Bogota: 6.5

*Oceania:*

Sydney: 9

*Asia:*

Tokyo: *10*
Osaka: 9
Seoul: 8
Beijing: 8.5
Shanghai: 8
Hong Kong: 8
Singapore: 8.5
Bangkok: 9
Kuala Lumpur: 8
Jakarta: 7.5
Manila: 7.5
New Dehli: 7
Calcutta: 6.5
Bombay: 6.5
Karachi: 6
Tehran: 8
Dubai: 8
Riyadh: 7
Tel Aviv: 7

*Europe:*

Moscow: 8
Frankfurt: 8.5
Prague: 9
Zurich: 7.5
Paris: 9.5
Athens: 9
Istanbul: 9
Amsterdam: 9
London: 9
Madrid: 9.5
Rome: 9.5

*Africa:*

Cairo: 8
Lagos: 5
Johannesburg: 5.5


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

North America: 7.5 (just these cities)

New York City: 8.5
Los Angeles:7.5
Chicago:7.5
Toronto:8
San Francisco:7.5
Vancouver:7.5
Montreal:7.5
Boston:7.5
Miami:7.5
Philadelphia:7
Houston:7
Seattle:7.5
Las Vegas:7



Central America/Mexico/South America:6 (just these cities)

Mexico City:7
Monterrey:4.5
Guadalajara:4.5
Panama City:6.5
Buenos Aires:6.5
Sao Paolo:7
Caracas:6
Santiago:7
Lima:5.5


Europe:7.6 (just these cities)

London:9.5
Manchester:8
Paris:9.5
Madrid:8
Barcelona:8
Lisboa:7.5
Milan:8
Rome:7.5
Vienna:7.5
Frankfurt:8
Berlin:6.5
Prague:6.5
Moscow:6
Zurich:7.5
Amsterdam:7.5
Warsaw:6
Helsinki:6
Stolkholm:7.5
St. Petersburg:7
Istanbul:7.5
Athens:7.5


East Asia:8 (just these cities)

Tokyo:9
Yokohoma:7.5
Nagoya:7.5
Osaka:8
Seoul:9
Busan:8
Beijing:8
Shanghai:9
Hong Kong:9
Guangzhou:8
Shenzhen:8
Chongqing:7
Taipei:7
Kaoishiung:6.5


South East Asia/South Asia:6.4 (just these cities)

Singapore:9
Saigon:7
Hanoi:6.5
Manila:6
Cebu:5.5
Kuala Lumpur:8
Jakarta:7.5
Bangkok:6.5
Chiang Mai:4
Bombay:6.5
Calcutta:5
New Delhi:5
Karachi:6


Middle East:7.7 (just these cities)

Dubai:9
Abu Dhabi:8
Riyadh:7
Tehran:7
Tel Aviv:7
Bahrain:8 Manama
Doha (qatar):8


Africa:5.9 (just these cities)

Cairo:7
Capetown:6
Jo'borg:6.5
Lagos:5
Nairobi:5


Oceania:7.4 (just these cities)

Sydney:8
Melbourne:7.5
Brisbane:7
Auckland:8
Gold Coast City:7
Perth:7


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Toronto 8
New York 10
Chicago 10
Los Angeles 8
Mexico City 6
Sao Paulo 7
Rio de Janeiro 6
Buenos Aires 8
Bogota7

Oceania:
Sydney 8

Asia:
Tokyo 9
Osaka 8
Seoul 8
Beijing 7
Shanghai 7
Hong Kong 9
Singapore 8
Bangkok 7
Kuala Lumpur 7
Jakarta 6
Manila 7
New Dehli 6
Calcutta 6
Bombay 6
Karachi 5
Tehran 5
Dubai 7
Riyadh 5
Tel Aviv 7

Europe:
Moscow 6
Frankfurt 8
Prague 7
Zurich 8
Paris 9
Athens 7
Istanbul 7
Amsterdam 8
London 9
Madrid 8
Rome 8

Africa:
Cairo 6
Lagos 5
Johannesburg 7


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Toronto 8
> New York 10
> Chicago 10
> Los Angeles 8
> ...


HaHa! You give 1 bonus point to CHI coz this is your home. But it's understandable.
Also, why not give a 10 to London & Tokyo?
Anyway, it's a long FILL IN THE BLANKS which need much work.


----------



## olli_ruhr (Aug 17, 2005)

North America: 

New York City: 10
Los Angeles: 3
Chicago: 8
Toronto: 7
San Francisco: 10
Vancouver: 8
Montreal: 5
Boston: 8
Miami: 4
Philadelphia: 5
Houston: 2
Seattle: 7
Las Vegas: 2
San Diego: 5
Calgary: 4
Milwaukee: 2


Central America/Mexico/South America:

Mexico City: 6
Monterrey:
Guadalajara
Panama City: 5
Buenos Aires: 7
Sao Paolo: 3
Caracas: 2
Santiago:
Lima: 5


Europe: 

London: 10
Manchester: 8
Paris: 9
Madrid: 4
Barcelona:8
Lisboa:9
Milan: 4
Rome: 8
Vienna: 9
Frankfurt: 6
Berlin: 8
Prague:8
Moscow: 5
Zurich: 7
Amsterdam: 10
Warsaw: 6
Helsinki: 3
Stolkholm:8
St. Petersburg 8
Istanbul: 7
Athens: 7


East Asia:

Tokyo: 8
Yokohoma: 3
Nagoya:
Osaka:3
Seoul: 8
Busan:
beijing: 7
Shanghai:8
Hong Kong 9
Guangzhou: 
Shenzhen:
Chongqing
Taipei: 5
Kaoishiung: 3


South East Asia/South Asia: 

Singapore: 8
Saigon: 5
Hanoi:
Manila: 4
Cebu:
Kuala Lumpur: 5
Jakarta: 4
Bangkok: 7
Chiang Mai:
Bombay: 4
Calcutta:2
New Delhi:2
Karachi


Middle East: 

Dubai: 7
Abu Dhabi:6
Riyadh:5
Tehran:6
Tel Aviv:6
Bahrain:5
Doha (qatar):


Africa: 

Cairo: 5
Capetown: 9
Jo'borg: 4
Lagos: 3
Nairobi:3


Oceania: 

Sydney:10
Melbourne: 8
Brisbane: 7
Auckland:8
Gold Coast City: 6
Perth:6


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

North America:

New York City:10
Los Angeles:8
Chicago:9
Toronto:8
San Francisco:8
Vancouver:8
Montreal:7
Boston:6
Miami:6
Philadelphia:7
Houston:7
Seattle:6
Las Vegas:6



Central America/Mexico/South America:

Mexico City:8
Monterrey:
Guadalajara
Panama City:5
Buenos Aires:9
Sao Paolo:7
Caracas:5
Santiago:8
Lima:6


Europe: 

London:10
Manchester:6
Paris:10
Madrid:8
Barcelona:9
Lisboa:7
Milan:8
Rome:8
Vienna:8
Frankfurt:7
Berlin:9
Prague:7
Moscow:9
Zurich:6
Amsterdam:9
Warsaw:7
Helsinki:7
Stolkholm:8
St. Petersburg:7
Istanbul:7
Athens:6


East Asia:

Tokyo:10
Yokohoma:8
Nagoya:7
Osaka:9
Seoul:9
Busan:
beijing:9
Shanghai:9
Hong Kong:9
Guangzhou:5
Shenzhen:5
Chongqing5
Taipei:7
Kaoishiung:6


South East Asia/South Asia:

Singapore:9
Saigon:
Hanoi:
Manila:5
Cebu:
Kuala Lumpur:8
Jakarta:7
Bangkok:6
Chiang Mai:?
Bombay:5
Calcutta:5
New Delhi:5
Karachi5


Middle East:

Dubai:8
Abu Dhabi:7
Riyadh:
Tehran:5
Tel Aviv:6
Bahrain:
Doha (qatar):6


Africa:

Cairo:6
Capetown:7
Jo'borg:5
Lagos:4
Nairobi:4


Oceania:

Sydney:9
Melbourne:8
Brisbane:7
Auckland:7
Gold Coast City:7
Perth:7

its very hard to distribute the points fittingly...so there may be some things which arent in a good relation


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

What crap is this? What's the point of this stupid list? You could have expected everyone to moan about his city not being on the list.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

I have some major cities around the world. How do you rate these cities using the scale of 1 to 10, 10 being the best (skyline & overall development)?

Americas:
Toronto 9.5 / 10
New York 10 / 8.5
Chicago 10 / 9.0
Los Angeles 8.5 / 8.0
Mexico City 7.5 / 7.5
Sao Paulo 5.5 / 5.5
Rio de Janeiro 4.5 / 5.0
Buenos Aires 5.5 / 6.5
Bogota 3.5 / 3.5

Oceania:
Sydney 9.5 / 10

Asia:
Tokyo 8.5 / 10
Osaka 8.0 / 10
Seoul 8.5 / 10
Beijing 8.0 / 6.0
Shanghai 10 / 7.5
Hong Kong 10 / 9.0
Singapore 10 / 10
Bangkok 9.5 / 7.0
Kuala Lumpur 9.5 / 7.5
Jakarta 8.5 / 4.0
Manila 7.5 / 3.0
New Dehli 2.0 / 4.0
Calcutta 1.0 / 2.5
Bombay 5.5 / 4.0
Karachi 2.5 / 3.0
Tehran 5.5 / 5.5
Dubai 8.5 / 7.5
Riyadh 6.0 / 7.0
Tel Aviv 8.0 / 9.0

Europe:
Moscow 8.0 / 6.0
Frankfurt 8.5 / 10
Prague 3.5 / 7.5
Zurich 1.5 / 10
Paris 8.0 / 10
Athens 2.5 / 8.0
Istanbul 8.0 / 7.5
Amsterdam 6.5 / 10
London 8.0 /10
Madrid 8.0 (with Arena Towers 8.5) / 9.5
Rome 1.0 / 9.5

Africa:
Cairo 2.5 / 2.5
Lagos 2.5 / 2.5
Johannesburg 8.0 / 7.5

First for the skyline (including it's beauty), second for the development... :cheers:


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

North America:

New York City:10
Los Angeles:9
Chicago:10
Toronto:9
San Francisco:8.5
Vancouver:8
Montreal:7.5
Boston:7.5
Miami:8.5
Philadelphia:8
Houston:7
Seattle:7.5
Las Vegas:6



Central America/Mexico/South America:

Mexico City:8.5
Monterrey:7
Guadalajara:7
Panama City:6
Buenos Aires:9
Sao Paolo:7.5
Caracas:6
Santiago:8
Lima:6


Europe: 

London:10
Manchester:6.5
Paris:9
Madrid:8
Barcelona:9
Lisboa:7.5
Milan:8.5
Rome:8.5
Vienna:8.5
Frankfurt:7.5
Berlin:8.5
Prague:7
Moscow:9
Zurich:7.5
Amsterdam:9
Warsaw:7
Helsinki:7
Stolkholm:8
St. Petersburg:7
Istanbul:7
Athens:7


East Asia:

Tokyo:10
Yokohoma:8
Nagoya:7
Osaka:9
Seoul:9
Busan:9
beijing:9
Shanghai:9
Hong Kong:9
Guangzhou:8
Shenzhen:7.5
Chongqing:8
Taipei:7
Kaoishiung:6


South East Asia/South Asia:

Singapore:9
Saigon:9
Hanoi:7
Manila:8
Cebu:7
Kuala Lumpur:8
Jakarta:7
Bangkok:6
Chiang Mai
Bombay:7
Calcutta:5
New Delhi:5
Karachi5


Middle East:

Dubai:7
Abu Dhabi:7
Riyadh:6
Tehran:5
Tel Aviv:6
Bahrain:
Doha (qatar):6


Africa:

Cairo:6
Capetown:8
Jo'borg:8
Lagos:5
Nairobi:5


Oceania:

Sydney:9
Melbourne:8
Brisbane:7.5
Auckland:7
Gold Coast City:7.5
Perth:7.5


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Marathoner said:


> HaHa! You give 1 bonus point to CHI coz this is your home. But it's understandable.
> Also, why not give a 10 to London & Tokyo?
> Anyway, it's a long FILL IN THE BLANKS which need much work.


Yea, I know more about Chicago then you do, so that extra 1 point is for me living in this great city of the world. Why do you REALLY care anyway? Pick out someone's opinion and lecture me how I should vote, dude, vote your own and go on!
I would give Lodon or Tokyo higher vote but cause of you talking shit, it made me think that why bother,lol! BTW, HK just got demoted from me with 1 less point. Wondering why HK forumer like you would pick someones vote and lecture. :bash:
Do you see me pick out other's vote that I thought is completely different then mine and argue why they voted that way? Deal with it, your eye on Chicago is clouded by your ignorant! :bash:


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

Sorry, I dont mean that. Maybe I have to adjust a bit coz our culture in HK forums is not like that.
My tone is not like arguing anyway, right? Just want to know what you think of London & Tokyo these mega city only. 
Sure everyone has some ignorance and that's why we share here!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Americas:
Toronto 8.5
New York 10
Chicago 10
Los Angeles 9.5
Mexico City 7
Sao Paulo 7
Rio de Janeiro 7
Buenos Aires 7
Bogota 6.5

Oceania:
Sydney 9

Asia:
Tokyo 10
Osaka 9.5
Seoul 9.5
Beijing 8
Shanghai 8
Hong Kong 9.5
Singapore 9.5
Bangkok 8
Kuala Lumpur 8
Jakarta 7.5
Manila 7.5
New Dehli 7
Calcutta 6.5
Bombay 7.5
Karachi 6
Tehran ?
Dubai 8
Riyadh ?
Tel Aviv ?

Europe:
Moscow 8
Frankfurt 9
Prague ?
Zurich ?
Paris 9.5
Athens ?
Istanbul ?
Amsterdam ?
London 9.5
Madrid 8.5
Rome 8

Africa:
Cairo 6
Lagos 3
Johannesburg 7.5


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

North America

New York City: 10
Los Angeles: 8.5
Chicago: 10
Toronto: 7.5
San Francisco: 9
Vancouver: 7
Montreal: 7.5
Boston: 9
Miami: 8.5
Philadelphia: 9.5
Houston: 4
Seattle: 8.5
Las Vegas: 5



Central America/Mexico/South America:

Mexico City: 8.5
Monterrey: 7
Guadalajara: 7
Panama City: 7.5
Buenos Aires: 9
Sao Paolo: 7.5
Caracas: ?
Santiago: 8
Lima: ?


Europe:

London: 8.5
Manchester: ?
Paris: 8.5
Madrid: 8
Barcelona: 8
Lisboa: ?
Milan: 7.5
Rome: 9
Vienna: 8
Frankfurt: 8.5
Berlin: 7
Prague: ?
Moscow: 8.5
Zurich: 8
Amsterdam: 7.5
Warsaw: 7
Helsinki: ?
Stolkholm: 7
St. Petersburg: ?
Istanbul: 6.5
Athens: 7


East Asia:

Tokyo: 8
Yokohoma: 7.5
Nagoya: ?
Osaka: 7.5
Seoul: 8.5
Busan: ?
beijing: 8
Shanghai: 6.5
Hong Kong: 9
Guangzhou: ?
Shenzhen: 6
Chongqing: ?
Taipei: 5
Kaoishiung: ?


South East Asia/South Asia:

Singapore: 9
Saigon: ?
Hanoi: ?
Manila: 8.5
Cebu: ?
Kuala Lumpur:7
Jakarta: 7.5
Bangkok: 9
Chiang Mai: ?
Bombay: 7
Calcutta: 6.5
New Delhi: 6.5
Karachi: 7


Middle East:

Dubai: 6
Abu Dhabi: 6.5
Riyadh: 6.5
Tehran: ?
Tel Aviv: 7
Bahrai: ?
Doha (qatar): ?


Africa:

Cairo: 8
Capetown: 7.5
Jo'borg: 8.5
Lagos: 5
Nairobi: 7.5


Oceania:

Sydney: 8.5
Melbourne: 7.5
Brisbane: 7.5
Auckland: 8 
Gold Coast City: ?
Perth: 7


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

North America:

New York City:10
Los Angeles:8
Chicago:9.5
Toronto:9.5
San Francisco:8.5
Vancouver:9
Montreal:7.5
Boston:7
Miami:7
Philadelphia:7
Houston:6.5
Seattle:7.5
Las Vegas:7


Europe:

London:10
Manchester:--
Paris:10
Madrid:9
Barcelona:8.5
Lisboa:7.5
Milan:8
Rome:9
Vienna:8
Frankfurt:8
Berlin:7.5
Prague:7
Moscow:7
Zurich:6.5
Amsterdam:8
Warsaw:--
Helsinki:--
Stolkholm:--
St. Petersburg:--
Istanbul:--
Athens:--


East Asia:

Tokyo:9.5
Yokohoma:--
Nagoya:--
Osaka:8.5
Seoul:8.5
Busan:--
beijing:8
Shanghai:8.5
Hong Kong:10
Guangzhou:--
Shenzhen:--
Chongqing:--
Taipei:--
Kaoishiung:--


South East Asia/South Asia:

Singapore:9.5
Saigon:--
Hanoi:--
Manila:--
Cebu:--
Kuala Lumpur:9
Jakarta:--
Bangkok:8
Chiang Mai:--
Bombay:6
Calcutta:5.5
New Delhi:6.5
Karachi:--


Middle East:

Dubai:8.5
Abu Dhabi:--
Riyadh:--
Tehran:--
Tel Aviv:--
Bahrain:7.5
Doha (qatar):7.5


Africa:

Cairo:--
Capetown:7.5
Jo'borg:7
Lagos:--
Nairobi:6.5


Oceania:

Sydney:9
Melbourne:8.5
Brisbane:7
Auckland:8
Gold Coast City:7.5
Perth:--


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Americas:

Toronto- 9/10
New York - 10/10
Chicago - 10/10
Los Angeles- 6/10
Mexico City - 5/10
Sao Paulo - 8/10
Rio de Janeiro - 8/10
Buenos Aires - 9/10
Bogota - 6/10

Oceania:

Sydney - 10/10
Melbourne- 9/10
Manila- 7/10

Asia:

Tokyo- 10/10
Osaka - 8/10
Seoul - 9/10
Beijing - 7/10
Shanghai - 10/10
Hong Kong - 7/10
Singapore- 9/10
Bangkok - 8/10
Kuala Lumpur - 7/10
Jakarta - 6/10
New Dehli- 5/10
Calcutta- 6/10
Bombay-6/10 
Karachi- 5/10 
Tehran- 4/10
Dubai- 9/10
Riyadh - 8/10
Tel Aviv - 8/10

Europe:

Moscow- 9/10
Frankfurt- 8/10
Prague- 8/10 
Zurich- 7/10
Paris- 10/10
Athens- 7/10
Istanbul- 7/10
Amsterdam - 8/10
London- 10/10
Madrid - 9/10
Rome - 8/10

Africa:

Cairo - 8/10
Lagos- 6/10
Johannesburg- 8/10
Capetown- 9/10


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> North america
> New York City: 10
> Los Angeles: 3
> Chicago: 7
> ...



What's your beef with athens and miami?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

London skyline 10 ?!?!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^(skyline *and overall development*)


----------



## FastWhiteTA (Jul 24, 2004)

This is a terrible thread, how could anyone have enough experience to rate this many cities? Most people are probably going off of what they've read on this site and other sites like it, and a few pics. Terrible way to judge an entire city - esp dozens from around the world.


----------



## LANative (Aug 28, 2005)

FastWhiteTA said:


> This is a terrible thread, how could anyone have enough experience to rate this many cities? Most people are probably going off of what they've read on this site and other sites like it, and a few pics. Terrible way to judge an entire city - esp dozens from around the world.



Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## v9 (Jul 3, 2004)

Threads like this are completely meaningless because so few people have been to each of these cities...but they're fun anyway 

Development (standard of living) only for those cities I've seen firsthand:

Toronto: 9.5
New York: 9
Chicago: 9
Los Angeles: 9

Tokyo: 10
Seoul: 9
Beijing: 6
Shanghai: 7.5
Hong Kong: 9
Calcutta: 3
Bombay: 4

Frankfurt: 9
Zurich: 10
London: 9
Rome: 8.5

Skyline:

Toronto: 7
New York: 10
Chicago: 9
Los Angeles: 5

Tokyo: 5
Seoul: 7
Beijing: 7
Shanghai: 9
Hong Kong: 10
Calcutta: 1
Bombay: 3

Frankfurt: 5
Zurich: 3
London: 5
Rome: 2



> Seoul: 4


Obviously, you don't know a thing about the place.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*North america*

New York City: 10
Los Angeles: 7
Chicago: 9
Toronto: 8
San Francisco: 9
Vancouver: 8
Montreal: 6
Boston: 9
Miami: 7
Philadelphia: 8
Houston: 8
Seattle: 8
Las Vegas: ?



*Central America/Mexico/South America:*

Mexico City: 7
Monterrey: 3
Guadalajara: 6
Panama City: 5
Buenos Aires: 8
Sao Paulo: 6
Rio de Janeiro: 8
Caracas: 5
Santiago: 8
Lima: 3
Bogota: 5


*Europe:*

London: 10
Manchester: 4
Paris: 10
Madrid: 9
Barcelona: 8
Lisboa: 7
Milan: 7
Rome: 9
Venice: 9
Firenze: 5
Vienna: 8
Frankfurt: 5
Berlin: 8
HAMBURG: 8
Prague: 7
Moscow: 6
Zurich: 7
Amsterdam: 8
Warsaw: 7
Helsinki: 8
Copenhagen: 9
Oslo: 9
Stokholm: 9
St. Petersburg: 6
Istanbul: 8
Athens: 8


*East Asia:*

Tokyo: 10
Yokohoma: 7
Nagoya: ?
Osaka: 8
Seoul: 9
Busan: 5
beijing: 8
Shanghai: 9
Hong Kong: 10
Guangzhou: 8
Shenzhen: 7
Chongqing: 5
Taipei: 6
Kaoishiung: ?


*South East Asia/South Asia:*

Singapore: 9
Saigon: 3
Hanoi: 2
Manila: 6
Cebu: 6
Kuala Lumpur: 6
Jakarta: 5
Bangkok: 8
Chiang Mai: ?
Mumbai: 8
Calcutta: 5
New Delhi: 6
Karachi: 6


*Middle East:*

Dubai: 8
Abu Dhabi: 8
Riyadh: 5
Tehran: 4
Tel Aviv: 7
Bahrain: 7
Doha (qatar): 7


*Africa:*

Cairo: 5
Capetown: 7
Jo'borg: 7
Lagos: 1
Nairobi: 4


*Oceania:*

Sydney: 9
Melbourne: 8
Brisbane: 7
Auckland: 7
Gold Coast City: 8
Perth: 8


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Americas:
Toronto 8
New York 9
Chicago 8
Los Angeles 7
Mexico City 7
Sao Paulo 6
Rio de Janeiro 7
Buenos Aires 8
Bogota 7

Oceania:
Sydney 8

Asia:
Tokyo 8
Osaka 7
Seoul 6
Beijing 5
Shanghai 5
Hong Kong 9
Singapore 8
Bangkok 7
Kuala Lumpur 7
Jakarta 7
Manila 7
New Dehli 5
Calcutta 4
Bombay 6
Karachi 6
Tehran 6
Dubai 7
Riyadh 6
Tel Aviv 6

Europe:
Moscow 7
Frankfurt 8
Prague 9
Zurich 8
Paris 9
Athens 6
Istanbul 9
Amsterdam 8
London 9
Madrid 8
Rome 8

Africa:
Cairo 4
Lagos 6
Johannesburg 5


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

dhuwman said:


> I have some major cities around the world. How do you rate these cities using the scale of 1 to 10, 10 being the best (skyline & overall development)?
> 
> Americas:
> 
> ...


-/10


----------



## nerazzurri (Jan 2, 2005)

*Americas:*
Toronto - 8.5/10
*New York - 10/10
Chicago - 10/10*
Los Angeles - 8.5/10
Mexico City - 7.5/10
Sao Paulo - 7.5/10
Rio de Janeiro - 7.5/10
Buenos Aires - 7/10
Bogota - 7/10
Philadelphia - 8/10
*Houston - 8.5/10*
Seattle - 8/10
Montreal - 7.5/10

*Oceania:*
*Sydney - 9.5/10
Melbourne - 9/10*
*Brisbane - 8/10*
Auckland - 7.5/10
Perth - 7.5/10
Gold Coast - 8/10

*Asia:*
Tokyo - 8/10
Osaka - 7/10
Seoul - 7.5/10
Beijing - 7/10
Shanghai - 8/10
*Hong Kong - 10/10
Singapore - 10/10*
Bangkok - 9/10
Kuala Lumpur - 8/10
Jakarta - 8/10
*Manila - 10/10*
New Dehli - 6/10
Calcutta - 6/10
Bombay - 5/10
Karachi - 5.5/10
Tehran - 6/10
Dubai - 8.5/10
Riyadh - 6/10
Tel Aviv - 7/10

*Europe:*
Moscow - 7/10
*Frankfurt - 9/10*
Prague - 7.5/10
Zurich - 7/10
*Paris - 8.5/10*
Athens - 7/10
Istanbul - 8/10
Amsterdam - 7.5/10
*London - 9/10*
Madrid - 8/10
Milan - 8/10
Rome - 8/10

*Africa:*
*Cairo - 7.5/10*
Lagos - 7.5/10
Johannesburg - 7/10


----------



## Iwano (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey guys, 
it´s kinda funny that everybody from overseas has Frankfurt on his list of the world class towns in front of Berlin, Hamburg or Munich. :eek2: 
Believe me it´s just about the airport you have to use, that´s shading your mind. You think: What are the big countries of the world, well where have i been on my trip by plane, ah frankfurt...
Every German, or other person who has visitet in Germany more than Frankfurt will only smile.
In Germany Frankfurt doesn´t dominate the minds at all! It´s our airport and our money hub and that´s all. Life is elsewhere...
Take a trip to Berlin (and don´t make the mistake just to go to Alexanderplatz, Potsdamer Platz and Brandenburger Tor and think that´s it!)
and then you´ll change your mind.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Americas:
Toronto 7
New York 10 
Chicago 9.5
Los Angeles 8
Mexico City 8.3
Sao Paulo 8.5
Rio de Janeiro 9
Buenos Aires 10
Bogota 6

Oceania:
Sydney 9

Asia:
Tokyo 9.3
Osaka 6.5
Seoul 9
Beijing 9.5
Shanghai 9 
Hong Kong 9.7
Singapore 8.3
Bangkok 8.3
Kuala Lumpur 7.8
Jakarta 7
Manila 7.3
New Dehli 7
Calcutta 4
Bombay 6.7
Karachi 3
Tehran 8.7
Dubai 8.5
Riyadh 8
Tel Aviv 8.3

Europe:
Moscow 9
Frankfurt 8
Prague 9.5
Zurich 8
Paris 10
Athens 8.5
Istanbul 8.7
Amsterdam 10
London 9.7
Madrid 9
Rome 9.5

Africa:
Cairo 7
Lagos 4 
Johannesburg 6.5


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

first of all GREAT THREAD:really thanx!
ppl please write the average mark that your city(or city in your country got)
Tel Aviv 7

here are my marks:
North America:

New York City:9
Los Angeles:7
Chicago:6
Toronto:8
San Francisco:8
Vancouver:9
Montreal:6
Boston:4
Miami:9
Philadelphia:8
Houston:4
Seattle:9
Las Vegas:10



Central America/Mexico/South America:

Mexico City:7
Monterrey:4
Guadalajara5
Panama City:7
Buenos Aires:9
Sao Paolo:9
Caracas:8
Santiago:9
Lima:8


Europe: 

London:10
Manchester:5
Paris:8
Madrid:10
Barcelona:10
Lisboa:7
Milan:9
Rome:5
Vienna:9
Frankfurt:8
Berlin:3
Prague:9
Moscow10
Zurich:7
Amsterdam:9
Warsaw:6
Helsinki:3
Stolkholm:7
St. Petersburg10
Istanbul:10
Athens:8


East Asia:

Tokyo:10
Yokohoma:9
Nagoya:6
Osaka:7
Seoul:9
Busan:8
beijing:9
Shanghai:10
Hong Kong:10
Guangzhou:4
Shenzhen:9
Chongqing5
Taipei:10
Kaoishiung:?


South East Asia/South Asia:

Singapore:10
Saigon:?
Hanoi:7
Manila:9
Cebu:7
Kuala Lumpur:9
Jakarta:8
Bangkok:8
Chiang Mai:?
Bombay:4
Calcutta:2
New Delhi:4
Karachi 5


Middle East:

Dubai:7
Abu Dhabi:8
Riyadh:1
Tehran:9
Tel Aviv:9
Bahrain:8
Doha (qatar):7


Africa:

Cairo:7
Capetown:5
Jo'borg:7
Lagos:4
Nairobi:4


Oceania:

Sydney:9
Melbourne:9
Brisbane:6
Auckland:4
Gold Coast City:9
Perth:7


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Skyline/Overall Development

Americas:
Toronto-10
New York-10
Chicago-10
Los Angeles-10
Mexico City-9.5
Sao Paulo-9
Rio de Janeiro-10
Buenos Aires-9
Bogota-8

Oceania:
Sydney-10

Asia:
Tokyo-10
Osaka-10
Seoul-9.5
Beijing-8
Shanghai-7.5
Hong Kong-10
Singapore-10
Bangkok-8.5
Kuala Lumpur-9
Jakarta-8.5
Manila-8.5
Cebu-8
New Dehli-8
Calcutta-7
Bombay-8.5
Karachi-5
Tehran-7
Dubai-8.5
Riyadh-4
Tel Aviv-8

Europe:
Moscow-6
Frankfurt-10
Prague-9
Zurich-9.5
Paris-10
Athens-9
Istanbul-8.5
Amsterdam-9.5
London-10
Madrid-10
Rome-9.5

Africa:
Cairo-8.5
Lagos-4
Johannesburg-8


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

utter bullshit. rio is as developed as frankfurt, more than rome and more than sao paulo, which is as developed as 1st world cities??? OMG ^^


----------



## MrMan (Nov 2, 2005)

NY: 10/10
Toronto: 9.5/10 
Chicago: 7/10 
LA: 6.5/10


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

Americas:

Toronto 7/10
New York 9.5/10
Chicago 8/10
Los Angeles 10/10
Mexico City 6/10
Sao Paulo 6.5/10
Rio de Janeiro 7.5/10
Buenos Aires 7.5/10
Bogota 5/10

Oceania:
Sydney 8/10

Asia:
Tokyo 9.5/10
Osaka 8.5/10
Seoul 8/10
Beijing 8/10
Shanghai 7/10
Hong Kong 8/10
Singapore 9/10
Bangkok 6/10
Kuala Lumpur 5.5/10
Jakarta 6/10
Manila 5/10
New Dehli 7/10
Calcutta 5/10
Bombay 5/10
Karachi 6/10
Tehran 9.5/10
Dubai 9/10
Riyadh 8/10
Tel Aviv 8.5/10

Europe:
Moscow 7/10
Frankfurt 7/10
Prague 6/10
Zurich 8/10
Paris 9/10
Athens 9/10
Istanbul 9/10
Amsterdam 8/10
London 9.5/10
Madrid 7/10
Rome 8.5/10

Africa:
Cairo 8/10
Lagos 5/10
Johannesburg 7/10
__________________


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

cello1974 said:


> utter bullshit. rio is as developed as frankfurt, more than rome and more than sao paulo, which is as developed as 1st world cities??? OMG ^^


Are you crazy??


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

london-b said:


> Are you crazy??


No, the one who rated rio as high as frankfurt and other such cities as developped as first world cities must be crazy. there is no way they can compare to high-developed cities like frankfurt!!!


----------



## ParraMan (Aug 13, 2003)

Silly but fun. Based on overall development, quality of life, skyline (relative to the region/continent) and just taking the biggest/most important:

North America:

New York City: 10
Los Angeles: 5.5
Chicago: 8
Toronto: 8.5
San Francisco: 8
Vancouver: 7.5
Montreal: 7
Boston: 7.5
Miami: 7
Philadelphia: 7.5
Houston: 5
Seattle: 8
Detroit: 5
Phoenix: 4.5
Washington DC/Baltimore: 7

Central America/Mexico/South America:

Mexico City: 7.5
Monterrey: 5.5
Guadalajara 5
Panama City: 7.5
Buenos Aires: 8.5
Sao Paolo: 9.5
Caracas: 7.5
Santiago: 9
Lima: 8
Bogota: 7

Europe: 

London: 10
Manchester: 7.5
Birmingham: 7
Paris: 9
Lyon: 8
Madrid: 9.5
Barcelona: 9
Lisboa: 7.5
Milano: 8
Roma: 6.5
Napoli: 4
Vienna: 9
Frankfurt: 6.5
Berlin: 9.5
Munchen: 7
Hamburg: 8
Rhein/Ruhr: 4.5
Stuttgart: 6.5
Prague: 8
Budapest: 8.5
Moscow: 9
Brussel: 7.5
Amsterdam: 9
Warsaw: 6.5
Stolkholm: 7.5
St. Petersburg: 8.5
Istanbul: 9
Athens: 7

East Asia:

Tokyo/ Yokohama: 10
Osaka/ Kobe: 7.5
Seoul: 9
Busan: 7.5
Beijing: 7.5
Shanghai: 9.5
Hong Kong: 10
Guangzhou: 5.5
Shenzhen: 8
Chongqing: 6.5
Taipei: 7
Kaohsiung: 6.5

South East Asia/South Asia:

Singapore: 9.5
Saigon: 7.5
Hanoi: 6.5
Manila: 9
Cebu: 6
Kuala Lumpur: 8.5
Jakarta: 7.5
Bangkok: 7.5
Mumbai: 8
Kolkata: 3
Delhi: 5.5
Karachi: 6
Dhaka: 5

Middle East:

Dubai: 8
Dimashq: 5.5
Riyadh: 5
Tehran: 7.5
Tel Aviv: 8
Jiddah: 6.5

Africa:

Cairo: 7.5
Alexandria: 6.5
Capetown: 9
Jo'burg: 7.5
Lagos: 5
Nairobi: 6
Kinshasa: 5
Luanda: 6
Khartoum: 5
Abidjan: 7.5

Oceania:

Sydney: 9.5
Melbourne: 9
Brisbane: 8
Auckland: 7.5
Perth: 8


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

Americas:
Toronto: 8.5
New York: 8.5
Chicago: 9.0
Los Angeles: 7.5
Mexico City: 6.0
Sao Paulo: 6.0
Rio de Janeiro: 7.0
Buenos Aires: 7.0
Bogota: 5.5

Oceania:
Sydney: 9.0

Asia:
Tokyo: 9.5
Osaka: 8.0
Seoul: 8.5
Beijing: 7.0
Shanghai: 7.5
Hong Kong: 8.5
Singapore: 9.0
Bangkok: 7.0
Kuala Lumpur: 7.5
Jakarta: 6.0
Manila: 6.5
New Dehli: 5.5
Calcutta: ?
Mumbai: 6.0
Karachi: 5.0
Tehran:5.5
Dubai: 7.0
Riyadh: ?
Tel Aviv: ?

Europe:
Moscow: 7.5
Frankfurt: 8.5
Prague: 7.0
Zurich: ?
Paris: 9.5
Athens: 8.0
Istanbul: 7.0
Amsterdam: 9.0
London: 9.5
Madrid: 9.0
Rome: 8.5

Africa:
Cairo: ?
Lagos: ?
Johannesburg: 7.5


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Skyline/Overall Development

Americas:
Toronto-10
New York-10
Chicago-9
Los Angeles-10
Mexico City-8.5
Sao Paulo-7.5
Rio de Janeiro-8.5
Buenos Aires-8.5
Bogota-7

Oceania:
Sydney-10

Asia:
Tokyo-10
Osaka-10
Seoul-10
Beijing-8.5
Shanghai-8.5
Hong Kong-10
Singapore-9.5
Bangkok-8.5
Kuala Lumpur-8.5
Jakarta-7
Manila-8.5
Cebu-6.5
New Dehli-6.5
Calcutta-6.5
Bombay-7
Karachi-6
Tehran-7.5
Dubai-9.0
Riyadh-7
Tel Aviv-7.5

Europe:
Moscow-8
Frankfurt-10
Prague-8
Zurich-9
Paris-10
Athens-9
Istanbul- 8
Amsterdam-10
London-10
Madrid-10
Rome-9.5

Africa:
Cairo-6.5
Lagos-4
Johannesburg-8.5
__________________


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

ParraMan said:


> Silly but fun. Based on overall development, quality of life, skyline (relative to the region/continent) and just taking the biggest/most important:
> 
> North America:
> 
> ...


Okay, and all these 3rd world cities are important, well developed etc. They may have good skylines. But that is all!!!! :bash:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

^^ The best is Frankfurt 6.5 points Cairo 7.5 points. Ignorance is so annoying!!!


----------



## ParraMan (Aug 13, 2003)

Oops, sorry to upset you cello!! My meaning, as mentioned at the top of my list, is to represent these cities in a way relative to their region. If I were to score all these cities on one simple measure, then Frankfurt would get 9.5 compared to say 1.5 for Cairo. But then cities like Nairobi would get 0.5 and Kinshasa something like -1.5. Obviously Frankfurt is way ahead of Cairo, and many other cities that scored better than it. 

Ignorance by the way is not one of my strong points, I have been to Frankfurt many many times, and Cairo once. I think you need to pay more attention to the WHOLE post rather than just the bits that stand out to you. 

Cheers


----------

